# Any garden vines goats can eat?



## Daisy (Sep 24, 2012)

We have a trellis just outside the gate of our goat pasture with nothing planted on it right now. I want to plant some kind of climbing vine but want to make sure it's something the goats are ok to eat if some stray vines find their way into their pen. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Climbing roses (if they are true roses and not an imitation) and morning glories are both fine, but if the goats escape, they will devour them!
They don't like birdhouse gourd vines. Make sure that the species you get is non-toxic; some gourds are poisonous. Other vines of edible squashes (such as cucumbers) will probably be fairly goat-resistant too, and are certainly not poisonous.


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

My goats have completely cleaned my garden!


----------



## BlueMoonSpot (May 11, 2012)

We have grapevines along the pasture fence. The goats love them. =P


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Goats LOVE Honeysuckle. I myself eat the flowers lol. Yummy.


----------



## Third3y3guy (Jun 26, 2021)

Please don't feed morning glories to your livestock. The seeds are a hallucinogenic and in larger quantities are extremely toxic.


----------

